

Ask HN: Portugal tech scene - IWantOut

Hi, Portuguese people!<p>I'm a Brazilian software engineer, with Portuguese citizenship.<p>This week I was wondering: what about the Portuguese tech scene ?<p>I'm web developer for 5+ years and iOS for 2+ years and some recently plans and ideas didn't go well, so I was thinking about moving out and try new things.<p>There is a good startup scene in Portugal and are they hiring ?<p>[note: I'm not looking for a job right now, just researching my options to make plans]
======
jively
Used to work in tech in Portugal, it's not bad, but underfunded. My
recommendation? Move to London.

